# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  ....Stanabol and Anavar - Real?

## MAXIMA5

What do you make of these photos. I've been using the Anavar that came in a plastic credit card sizes packet wrpped in packing tape (for customes reasons I'm sure).
THe Winy tabs came in orig packing.

Let me know what you think, I've been toning up considerably since I started the Var, but it could be diet and workout. Hopefully these are legit.

----------


## MAXIMA5

:Hmmmm:

----------


## olederndirt

The .. var tabs I have sitting in front of me are much more defined looking and hard. They are also a lite shad of orange almost the color of baby asprin. Came from a legit source that is listed on  :Asskiss:  web site. Starting them on the 14th of March.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> The  var tabs I have sitting in front of me are much more defined looking and hard. They are also a lite shad of orange almost the color of baby asprin. Came from a legit source that is listed on  web site. Starting them on the 14th of March.


Most of mine are defined, but because the packaging was kind of sticky, some pieces flaked off. My source is also listed on  :Nutkick:  's site. 
I am attaching more photos

----------


## Smart-tony

They both look good,when i had got some V-tabs from my rep he cut the bag of 500 tabs open and some tabs we chipped,or not as sharp and most the reason from moving around in the pouch they come in and plus when there shipped a few time and go through a few hands along the way.Just check with the DB site.

----------


## MAXIMA5

I just got another batch, in the original packaging. Everything looks OK I guess. THe  :What?:  website photos appeared orange in tint, whereas these appear pinkish, but I think that's normal. Below are pics of the 2nd batch. 
Any more thoughts?

----------


## olederndirt

> I just got another batch, in the original packaging. Everything looks OK I guess. THe  website photos appeared orange in tint, whereas these appear pinkish, but I think that's normal. Below are pics of the 2nd batch. 
> Any more thoughts?


Mine are lite orange kinda pinkish. Mine are solid cubes not soft. Are your soft? PM at ya

----------


## MAXIMA5

> Mine are lite orange kinda pinkish. Mine are solid cubes not soft. Are your soft? PM at ya


They are soft enough where I can break them in half with my fingers, but not as solid as the Stanabols, which are like rocks.

----------


## Weegiebol

Winny is definately good to go - cant help you with the var though bro sorry - never had em before

----------


## Weegiebol

Winny is definately good to go - cant help you with the var though bro sorry - never had em before

----------


## Seajackal

Those pinks look like Dbols not ...var, I'm affraid they sent you wrong shit bro!

----------


## strongmann

he has var packaging in one of his pics, how could his var be dbol ? :Hmmmm:  
can you post closer pics

strongmann

----------


## MAXIMA5

> Those pinks look like Dbols not  var, I'm affraid they sent you wrong shit bro!


I think they're just color variations. If they were DBols, I wouldn;t be losing bodyfat and I'd be benchpressing a Bradley Assault Vehicle by now. 
The company I ordered them from is adamant they are legit and have always come through so far. I hope it's just a color variation.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> he has var packaging in one of his pics, how could his var be dbol ? 
> can you post closer pics
> 
> strongmann


I guess maybe they do look kind of orange. Here's some more photos.

----------


## Weegiebol

Theyre definately NOT d-bols, bd d-bols are pretty bright pink - a lot more colour than in your pics bro

----------


## jaydeezee

These are billed as Turanabol. My source so far is 3 for 3, so I hope these are good.

----------


## lowstace

they look like d-bol

----------


## Seajackal

> I guess maybe they do look kind of orange. Here's some more photos.


Yeah they NOW look like :Wink/Grin:  var! Sorry for my dumbass comment above bro!
My bad...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

They are all real. Those tabs are made at a few different plants, that is why some are hard and some are a little crumbly. No need to worry..

----------


## strongmann

> These are billed as Turanabol. My source so far is 3 for 3, so I hope these are good.


i think you're safe, looks like 4 for 4!

strongmann

----------


## MAXIMA5

> Yeah they NOW look like  var! Sorry for my dumbass comment above bro!
> My bad...


Jackal,
Thanks. I almost had a F-ing heart attack. I'm trying to lose bodyfat and I thought I'd been taking 6 D-bols per day. I almost accused my source of sending me the wrong compound. 

Glad you think I'm OK now. THanks for everyone's help.

----------


## Weegiebol

> These are billed as Turanabol. My source so far is 3 for 3, so I hope these are good.


Those definately look like d-bols! the d-bols are about half as thick as they are wide, but the t-bols are a lot thicker in proportion to their width (if you know what I mean! :Hmmmm:  ) - almost cubic in fact, and not as bright pink as those ones bro

----------


## MAXIMA5

> Those definately look like d-bols! the d-bols are about half as thick as they are wide, but the t-bols are a lot thicker in proportion to their width (if you know what I mean! ) - almost cubic in fact, and not as bright pink as those ones bro


Are you taking about his Tbol pics or my Anavar pics?

----------


## Weegiebol

> Are you taking about his Tbol pics or my Anavar pics?


I'm talking about his 'T-bol' pics mate - they look remarkably like my d-bols to me

----------


## TAlexa

This might sound silly at first but, has your packet got the  :Icon Pissedoff:  logo printed on the back of the packet?

----------


## MAXIMA5

> This might sound silly at first but, has your packet got the BD logo printed on the back of the packet?


Yes, of course. My first batch came in a plastic packet wrapped in tape, which made me suspicious.

I now realize they came packaged like that, and not in the original BD foil because I ordered 1500 tabs, and the foils come in 1000, so they added 500 and packaged them separately. My second batch of 1000 came in the foil in the photo.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> No they are anavar..I had the same questions and contacted ...sometime sbatch to batch the shade may fade..var can be a pale pink..db are much brighter..


Awesome info. thanks.

----------


## garrett T

r the edges of the stanzol kinda edgy or not. those look like clean cuts so they are defently real. i had the same ones and i gained 4 pounds of the winny in two weeks. lean mass man.. good luck with that odd cycle u got.

----------


## MAXIMA5

I've since used all the miscolored anavar . My second batch was the correct color. Both effected me the same. I know the stanabols are real, I'm just going to save them for next cycle maybe.

----------


## mrtosa

This threat answer my question questions questions thanks

----------

